# Eclectic architecture



## mapece (May 10, 2013)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eclecticism_in_architecture

Eclecticism is a nineteenth and twentieth-century architectural style in which a single piece of work incorporates a mixture of elements from previous historical styles to create something that is new and original. In architecture and interior design, these elements may include structural features, furniture, decorative motives, distinct historical ornament, traditional cultural motifs or styles from other countries, with the mixture usually chosen based on its suitability to the project and overall aesthetic value.

*History*
Eclecticism came into practice during the late 19th century, as architects sought after a style that would allow them to retain previous historic precedent, but create unseen designs. From a complete catalogue of past styles, the ability to mix and combine styles allowed for more expressive freedom and provided an endless source of inspiration. Whilst other design professionals (referred to as 'revivalists') aimed to meticulously imitate past styles, Eclecticism differed, as the main driving force was creation, not nostalgia[1] and there was a desire for the designs to be original.

*Critical reception*
As a style that offered so much creative freedom, and no guiding rules, the risk of creating an unsuccessful design was apparent to all. Projects that failed to harmoniously blend the different styles were subject to criticism from professionals (particularly those who were against the movement),


----------



## mapece (May 10, 2013)

A good way to start the thread is the Coppedè district (quartiere Coppedè) in Rome. Built by Gino Coppedè, often called the italian Gaudì is a great and successful example of eclectic architecture, a strange and beautiful mix of different elements:


















This is a Villino delle fate from the district


















I've often thought that the furniture made by Carlo Bugatti would be a perfect match for it


----------



## mapece (May 10, 2013)

Laxmi Vilas Palace, Vadodara


----------



## mapece (May 10, 2013)

Bernard Maybeck - First church of Christ, Scientis (Berkeley, California)


----------



## mapece (May 10, 2013)

Armando Brasini - Basilica del sacro cuore immacolato di Maria (Rome)


----------

